# Organization Suggestions



## newbieclassb (Apr 4, 2009)

We just purchased a used Class B Leisure Travel Van and are excited about the prospects of traveling the USA. I need help with organization. What to have; where to put it. All suggestions are welcomed! Will also need 'winterizing' help when the time comes.
Thanks.


----------



## haroldj (Jan 31, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! There are quite a few threads on organizing, checklists, etc.. doe a quick search in the forums. If you cant find them, let me know


----------



## mark (Nov 8, 2008)

Welcome classb ! as a former fulltimer, for 4 years, and a former R.V. technician, and a custom carpenter, I have a lot of experience that might prove useful. if you have any questions, you can pm me.


----------



## newbieclassb (Apr 4, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestions. I'll check out the forums for ideas.


----------



## newbieclassb (Apr 4, 2009)

Mark maybe you can help me with a question. The former owner of the RV mentioned changing the 'anode' in the hot water heater. Is this something that needs to be done regularly? even if we aren't using the hot water heater yet?


----------

